# There Be Dragons



## LeeC (Oct 24, 2014)

I thought some of you might be interested in this marquetry panel. It's a panel I decided not to use in creating the Celtic Treasure Chest piece, and the wife had me frame it to hang on the wall. If you look carefully at the woodgrains, you can get an idea of all the little pieces I had to fit to create the overall image. 


Just faded memories to me anymore, but it might be the spark of an idea for some of you enterprising artists 




[Click on the image for a larger image]


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 24, 2014)

Whoa -- nice work. You must have a steady hand and abundant patience!


----------



## Gumby (Oct 24, 2014)

I agree with Plu, that is awesome, Lee! Really, really beautiful work.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 24, 2014)

Thank you Pluralized and Gumby for the kind words. 




PS: I've been meaning to ask about your avatar Gumby, as somehow it brings up a recollection I can't get a handle on. Is it similar to something I may have seen, or is my mind playing tricks?


----------



## Abby (Oct 27, 2014)

Beautiful and intricate work Lee!


----------



## escorial (Oct 27, 2014)

so like your work dude..pure quality.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you Abby and escorial. 


You two are making me blush, where usually I just pass air


----------



## Eliza (Nov 19, 2014)

Great dragons. I really like this Celtic theme


----------

